# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  Συνδεσμολογία κεραίας τηλεόρασης και καλωδίωση.

## heavysmok

Καλησπέρα, πρώτο μου post και καλός σας βρήκα.

 Η καλωδίωση και γενικά η εγκατάσταση της κεραίας είναι πενταετίας οπότε και είπα να ανέβω στην σκεπή και να τσεκάρω τα καλώδια αν έχουν τίποτα σκουριές (στις ενώσεις τους). Αφού είδα ότι κάποια πλαστικά καλύμματα ήταν ανοιχτά και υπήρχε σκουριά ξεβίδωσα τις βίδες τις έτριψα με ένα κατσαβίδι και τοποθέτησα ξανά τα καλώδια στην θέση τους. Όταν όμως κατέβηκα από την σκεπή είδα ότι η κατάσταση χειροτέρεψε στην εικόνα των καναλιών (ακόμα δεν έχουμε ψηφιακό σήμα στην καρατζόβα).  

 Λογικά θα έπρεπε να είναι καλύτερο το σήμα αφού πλέον τα καλώδια έκαναν καλύτερη ένωση. Πρέπει να έκανα ένα λάθος με την συνδεσμολογία και συγκεκριμένα με το εξής:

1) Έτσι είναι το σχέδιο της εγκατάστασης (δεν είμαι και πολύ καλός στα σχέδια  :Biggrin:  )

Χωρίς τίτλο.png

2) Αυτό που δεν γνωρίζω και μάλλον έκανα λάθος είναι ο τρόπος που έπιασα τις άκρες των καλωδίων σε όλες τις συνδέσεις. Εξηγώ στο παρακάτω σχέδιο:

Χωρίς τίτλο2.png
  Αυτά τα συρματάκια μαζί με το αλουμινόχαρτο (συγνώμη για την ορολογία που χρησιμοποιώ αλλά δεν το κατέχω καθόλου το θέμα) τα πιάνω με την βίδα στις ενώσεις ; π.χ :

Χωρίς τίτλο2.png

  Η να τα τραβήξω πίσω ώστε να μην ακουμπάνε σε καμία μεταλλική επιφάνεια ; 

Και αν χρειάζεται κάπου να ακουμπάνε σε ποια ένωση σε σχέση με το πρώτο σχέδιο ;


Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

Αν κάτι δεν είναι κατανοητό λόγο της ορολογίας που χρησιμοποίησα ευχαρίστως να το διευκρινίσω.

----------


## Hulk

Θοδωρη καλως ορισες στην παρεα μας!
Μαλλον καπου σου βραχυκυκλωνει το καλωδιο για να εγινε χειροτερο μολις το καθαρισες.
το καλωδιο κεραις εχει ενα συρμα στο κεντρο και δεν πρεπει να ακουμπαει κανενα συρματακι απο αυτα που λες με το αλουμινοχαρτο.
Θα γδαρεις λιγο το καλωδιο και θα συνδεσεις το κεντρικο συρμα μονο του και χωρια τα εξωτερικα συρματακια, αν μπορεις βγαλε και μια
φωτογραφια να σε βοηθεισουμε καλυτερα.

----------


## heavysmok

> Θοδωρη καλως ορισες στην παρεα μας!
> Μαλλον καπου σου βραχυκυκλωνει το καλωδιο για να εγινε χειροτερο μολις το καθαρισες.
> το καλωδιο κεραις εχει ενα συρμα στο κεντρο και δεν πρεπει να ακουμπαει κανενα συρματακι απο αυτα που λες με το αλουμινοχαρτο.
> Θα γδαρεις λιγο το καλωδιο και θα συνδεσεις το κεντρικο συρμα μονο του και χωρια τα εξωτερικα συρματακια, αν μπορεις βγαλε και μια
> φωτογραφια να σε βοηθεισουμε καλυτερα.



Το κεντρικό καλώδιο της κεραίας που πάει στον ενισχυτή στην μία βίδα πιάνω μόνο το κεντρικό σύρμα και στην δεύτερη τα υπόλοιπα. Μετά στο Tv1 και Tv2 πιάνω το κεντρικό σύρμα στην πρώτη βίδα αλλά στην δεύτερη τίποτα...Δλδ καθόλου τα συρματάκια + το αλουμινόχαρτο.

Αύριο ίσως καταφέρω να βγάλω κάποιες φωτογραφίες και να τις ανεβάσω εδώ.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Το  πάνω  κουτί  στη  κεραία  είναι   ο  ενισχυτής  και  το  κάτω  ειναι  το  τροφοδοτικό  του,  το  τροφοδοτικό  δίνει  τάση    24v. περίπου  στον ενισχυτή  (πάνω)  μέσω του  του  καλωδίου  της  κεραίας  αν  λοιπόν  υπαρχει  βραχυκύκλωμα  ή  δεν  κάνει  επαφή  κάποια  άκρη  δεν  τροφοδοτείται  ο ενισχυτής  και  επομένως  δεν  δουλεύει  ελεγξε  το,  το  λαμπάακι του  τροφοδοτικού  ανάβει?

----------


## heavysmok

> Το  πάνω  κουτί  στη  κεραία  είναι   ο  ενισχυτής  και  το  κάτω  ειναι  το  τροφοδοτικό  του,  το  τροφοδοτικό  δίνει  τάση    24v. περίπου  στον ενισχυτή  (πάνω)  μέσω του  του  καλωδίου  της  κεραίας  αν  λοιπόν  υπαρχει  βραχυκύκλωμα  ή  δεν  κάνει  επαφή  κάποια  άκρη  δεν  τροφοδοτείται  ο ενισχυτής  και  επομένως  δεν  δουλεύει  ελεγξε  το,  το  λαμπάακι του  τροφοδοτικού  ανάβει?



Ναι ανάβει το λαμπάκι, όταν το κλείνω γίνετε ακόμα χειρότερη η εικόνα. Εχθές που είχαμε αρκετό αέρα όταν φυσούσε δυνατά γινόντουσαν συνέχεια διακοπές του σήματος ή χαλούσε αρκετά η εικόνα.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Xμ!  βάσει  αυτών  που  λές  μάλλον  ο  ενισχυτής  σου  δουλεύει   κοίταξε  τη  σύνδεση  απο  τον  ενισχυτή (πάνω κουτί)  μέχρι  τη  κεραία  μήπως  εκεί  ειναι  το  πρόβλημα.

----------


## apilot

Θοδωρή αν όταν έκανες αυτές τις εργασίες δεν είχες κλείσει τον ενισχυτή πιθανόν να έκανες κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα.Οπότε πιθανόν να έχει ζημιά το τροφοδοτικό σου.Αν έχεις πολύμετρο μέτρησε αν υπάρχει η τάση των 24V στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού.Αν υπάρχει είσαι ο.κ,αν όχι τότε άνοιξε το τροφοδοτικό θα έχει μια αντίσταση μικρή καμένη.

----------


## heavysmok

> Θοδωρή αν όταν έκανες αυτές τις εργασίες δεν είχες κλείσει τον ενισχυτή πιθανόν να έκανες κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα.Οπότε πιθανόν να έχει ζημιά το τροφοδοτικό σου.Αν έχεις πολύμετρο μέτρησε αν υπάρχει η τάση των 24V στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού.Αν υπάρχει είσαι ο.κ,αν όχι τότε άνοιξε το τροφοδοτικό θα έχει μια αντίσταση μικρή καμένη.



Ναι όντος δεν τον είχα κλείσει. Έψαξα στο σπίτι και βρήκα έναν δεύτερο, τον έβαλα αλλά συνέχισε το ίδιο πρόβλημα. 

Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές έως τώρα. Θα κάνω ένα βήμα κάθε φορά ώστε να αφαιρώ και ένα πιθανό ενδεχόμενο. Θα ξεκινήσω με αυτό που πρότεινε ο Μάκης Δορ. 

edit: Τα κανάλια φαίνονται σχετικά καλά τώρα που έχει σταματήσει ο αέρας αλλά με το παραμικρό κούνημα τις κεραίας επάνω στην σκεπή κάνει διακοπές.

----------


## geronimo

[QUOTE=heavysmok;550142]Το κεντρικό καλώδιο της κεραίας που πάει στον ενισχυτή στην μία βίδα πιάνω μόνο το κεντρικό σύρμα και στην δεύτερη τα υπόλοιπα. Μετά στο Tv1 και Tv2 πιάνω το κεντρικό σύρμα στην πρώτη βίδα *αλλά στην δεύτερη τίποτα...Δλδ καθόλου τα συρματάκια + το αλουμινόχαρτο*.

*Σύνδεσε τα.......*και σταθεροποίησε τον ιστό της κεραίας σου.

----------


## heavysmok

[QUOTE=geronimo;550190]



> Το κεντρικό καλώδιο της κεραίας που πάει στον ενισχυτή στην μία βίδα πιάνω μόνο το κεντρικό σύρμα και στην δεύτερη τα υπόλοιπα. Μετά στο Tv1 και Tv2 πιάνω το κεντρικό σύρμα στην πρώτη βίδα *αλλά στην δεύτερη τίποτα...Δλδ καθόλου τα συρματάκια + το αλουμινόχαρτο*.
> 
> *Σύνδεσε τα.......*και σταθεροποίησε τον ιστό της κεραίας σου.



Το έκανα μόλις τώρα αλλά το αποτέλεσμα είναι πολύ χειρότερη εικόνα (τις συνδέσεις μόνο εννοώ στο τροφοδοτικό). Θα ανέβω σκεπή σε λιγάκι να δω τις επαφές του κεντρικού καλωδίου της κεραίας στον ενισχυτή.

Γενικότερα η απορία μου παραμένει. Σε όλες τις ενώσεις (τροφοδοτικό, ενισχυτής, κεραίες) πρέπει να τα πιάνω τα συρματάκια ή όχι ;

----------


## 347

"θοδωρη" καλωσόρισες στην παρέα. ξεκίνησε πρώτα από το τροφοδοτικό να δεις αν σου βγάζει τάση. θα χρειαστείς πολύμετρο. μετά έλεγξε τις συνδέσεις. προσοχή το πλέγμα του καλωδίου δεν πρέπει να ακουμπά με το κεντρικό μονόκλωνο syrma.sto σχήμα σου τρία η σύνδεση είναι ok.to μονόκλωνο στην βιδα την κεντρική ας πούμε και το πλέγμα κάτω από το λαμάκι, χωρίς κάποια συρματάκια να ακουμπούν με το μονόκλωνο. αν το καλώδιο έχει αλουμινόχαρτο απός ανέφερες, μην το χρησιμοποιείς κράτησε μονο το πλέγμα του καλουδιού και κόψε te το αλουμινόχαρτο. γιατί η μια πλευρά του αλουμινόχαρτου είναι αγώγιμη ενώ η άλλη όχι.τώρα επάνω στον ενισχυτή πρέπει πρώτα  να μετρήσεις αν σου έρχεται τάση μέσου του καλωδίου από το τροφοδοτικό. σου ανέφερα και ποιο πριν θα χρειαστείς πολύμετρο. το+ στο κεντρικό και- στο mpentaz(πλέγμα). το καλώδιο που έρχεται από το τροφοδοτικό συνδέεται στην θέσει άουτ του ενισχυτού. αν χρησιμοποιείς δυο κεραίες vhf και uhf πρόσεχε να συνδεθούν στην ανάλογες θέσεις στον ενισχυτή. αν έχεις μονο μια τότε είναι uhf οποτε την συνδέεις στην θέση του ενισχυτού uhf. τώρα δεν ξέρω τι καλώδιο κατεβαίνει από την κεραία μέχρι τον ενισχυτή είναι πλακέ η στρογγυλό; πιστεύω να βοήθησα για οποια άλλη απορία εδώ ημαστε

----------


## 347

[QUOTE=heavysmok;550195]



> Το έκανα μόλις τώρα αλλά το αποτέλεσμα είναι πολύ χειρότερη εικόνα (τις συνδέσεις μόνο εννοώ στο τροφοδοτικό). Θα ανέβω σκεπή σε λιγάκι να δω τις επαφές του κεντρικού καλωδίου της κεραίας στον ενισχυτή.
> 
> Γενικότερα η απορία μου παραμένει. Σε όλες τις ενώσεις (τροφοδοτικό, ενισχυτής, κεραίες) πρέπει να τα πιάνω τα συρματάκια ή όχι ;



1346241205230.jpg

----------


## heavysmok

> "θοδωρη" καλωσόρισες στην παρέα. ξεκίνησε πρώτα από το τροφοδοτικό να δεις αν σου βγάζει τάση. θα χρειαστείς πολύμετρο. μετά έλεγξε τις συνδέσεις. προσοχή το πλέγμα του καλωδίου δεν πρέπει να ακουμπά με το κεντρικό μονόκλωνο syrma.sto σχήμα σου τρία η σύνδεση είναι ok.to μονόκλωνο στην βιδα την κεντρική ας πούμε και το πλέγμα κάτω από το λαμάκι, χωρίς κάποια συρματάκια να ακουμπούν με το μονόκλωνο. αν το καλώδιο έχει αλουμινόχαρτο απός ανέφερες, μην το χρησιμοποιείς κράτησε μονο το πλέγμα του καλουδιού και κόψε te το αλουμινόχαρτο. γιατί η μια πλευρά του αλουμινόχαρτου είναι αγώγιμη ενώ η άλλη όχι.τώρα επάνω στον ενισχυτή πρέπει πρώτα  να μετρήσεις αν σου έρχεται τάση μέσου του καλωδίου από το τροφοδοτικό. σου ανέφερα και ποιο πριν θα χρειαστείς πολύμετρο. το+ στο κεντρικό και- στο mpentaz(πλέγμα). το καλώδιο που έρχεται από το τροφοδοτικό συνδέεται στην θέσει άουτ του ενισχυτού. αν χρησιμοποιείς δυο κεραίες vhf και uhf πρόσεχε να συνδεθούν στην ανάλογες θέσεις στον ενισχυτή. αν έχεις μονο μια τότε είναι uhf οποτε την συνδέεις στην θέση του ενισχυτού uhf. τώρα δεν ξέρω τι καλώδιο κατεβαίνει από την κεραία μέχρι τον ενισχυτή είναι πλακέ η στρογγυλό; πιστεύω να βοήθησα για οποια άλλη απορία εδώ ημαστε




Πολύμετρο δεν έχω αλλά θα ψάξω να βρω ένα. Έλεγξα όλες τις συνδέσεις επάνω στην σκεπή (κεραιών που είναι 3 αλλά και τις συνδέσεις αυτών στον ενισχυτή) και είναι όλες οκ χωρίς να ακουμπάνε τα πλέγματα στο μονόκλωνο. 

Το αλουμινόχαρτο υπάρχει στο Antenna του τροφοδοτικού οπότε και θα το αφαιρέσω όπως μου λες. 

Το καλώδιο όμως που έρχεται από τον ενισχυτή στο τροφοδοτικό δεν θα πρέπει να πάει στο antenna ; (αυτό δεν είναι το in  :Wink:  και τα Tv1 και Tv2 δεν είναι τα out όπου θα πάνε στις τηλεοράσεις ;

----------


## apilot

Θοδωρή πρέπει να μετρήσεις πρώτα την τάση όπως σου είπα. Για να είσαι σίγουρος ότι δουλεύει το τροφοδοτικό.Μετά κοιτάς όλα τα υπόλοιπα.Εγω πιστεύω πως έκανες κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα προσπαθώντας να καθαρίσεις τις επαφές απο την σκουριά.Αν όλα είναι εντάξει τότε ίσως στο καλώδιο απο τον ενισχυτή μέχρι το τροφοδοτικό έχει μπεί υγρασία και άλλαξε η ωμική αντίστασή του. Όσο για το καλώδιο σωστά γράφεις εκεί συνδέεται.Το αλουμινόχαρτο και να μη το βγάλεις δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο.Καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## 347

> Πολύμετρο δεν έχω αλλά θα ψάξω να βρω ένα. Έλεγξα όλες τις συνδέσεις επάνω στην σκεπή (κεραιών που είναι 3 αλλά και τις συνδέσεις αυτών στον ενισχυτή) και είναι όλες οκ χωρίς να ακουμπάνε τα πλέγματα στο μονόκλωνο. 
> 
> Το αλουμινόχαρτο υπάρχει στο Antenna του τροφοδοτικού οπότε και θα το αφαιρέσω όπως μου λες. 
> 
> Το καλώδιο όμως που έρχεται από τον ενισχυτή στο τροφοδοτικό δεν θα πρέπει να πάει στο antenna ; (αυτό δεν είναι το in  και τα Tv1 και Tv2 δεν είναι τα out όπου θα πάνε στις τηλεοράσεις ;



aκριβώς έτσι είναι. έλεγξε και τo fis που πάει στην τηλεόραση μήπως βραχυκυκλώνει

----------


## apilot

Θοδωρή τι έγινε την έκανες τελικά την κεραία;

----------


## heavysmok

> Θοδωρή τι έγινε την έκανες τελικά την κεραία;



Βλέπω καλά αλλά αυτό που με παραξενεύει είναι:

1) Στα δύο Tv out (Tv1 & Tv2) του τροφοδοτικού δεν πιάνω καθόλου τα πλέγματα των καλωδίων και βλέπω καλά. Αν τα πιάσω (στην δεύτερη βίδα χωρίς βέβαια να ακουμπάνε το μονόκλωνο) χαλάει η εικόνα. Αν έχω καταλάβει καλά το σωστό είναι να τα πιάσω. 

Ακόμα δεν έχω μετρήσει με το πολύμετρο για να δω αν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στην τάση του τροφοδοτικού. Όταν θα γίνει η μέτρηση θα επανέλθω. Αυτήν τη στιγμή δεν πειράζω τίποτα γιατί βλέπω σχετικά καλά και πράγμα που δουλεύει δεν το πειράζουμε εχχε... 

Παρατήρησα όταν ανέβηκα στην σκεπή ότι το καλώδιο που πάει από τον ενισχυτή στο τροφοδοτικό (χρώμα άσπρο) είναι αρκετά ξεραμένο, δηλαδή παρατήρησα μικρά αυλάκια επιφανειακά. Όχι πολύ μεγάλα αλλά ευδιάκριτα από πολύ κοντά. Μήπως υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει περάσει από εκεί υγρασία ;

----------


## apilot

Το πιθανώτερο είναι να είναι το καλώδιο αφου λές ότι όταν έχεις στον αέρα τα μπλεντάζ TV 1 & TV 2 παίζει καλύτερα.Όσο για το καλώδιο το παθένει αυτό μετά απο κάποια χρόνια σκάει και παίρνει υγρασία.Αυτοί είναι οι τρόποι εντοπισμου της βλάβης. Αμα μετρήσεις και έχει την τάση το τροφοδοτικό τότε σίγουρα φταίει το κάλωδιο.Και πάλι καλύ επιτυχία.

----------


## heavysmok

> Το πιθανώτερο είναι να είναι το καλώδιο αφου λές ότι όταν έχεις στον αέρα τα μπλεντάζ TV 1 & TV 2 παίζει καλύτερα.Όσο για το καλώδιο το παθένει αυτό μετά απο κάποια χρόνια σκάει και παίρνει υγρασία.Αυτοί είναι οι τρόποι εντοπισμου της βλάβης. Αμα μετρήσεις και έχει την τάση το τροφοδοτικό τότε σίγουρα φταίει το κάλωδιο.Και πάλι καλύ επιτυχία.



Να είσαι καλά σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## ΕΥΘΥΜΙΟΣ2105

καλη μερα μήπως καποιος έχει σηνδεσμολογήα τηλεοράσεος απο την κερεα στον ενησχητη στο καταμεριστη στο τροφοδοτικο και στις τηλεορασεισ ..θα ηθελα για 4 τηλ.

----------

